# VISA 475 JOB STatus!!!



## mfahad1999 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dear All,
I wana apply for VISA 475 because its fast...but there are some ambiguities in my mind..i need your help to clarify them:

1)The job i have to do there,will be specified to my field?or i can do any job related to any field?
2)The job will be permanent basis for 12 months or part time?
3)which region is the best for jobs?

GUYs really need your help on this.your support and cooperation will be highly appreciated.

Thanks and regards,
M.Fahad Khan.


----------



## danny440 (Feb 11, 2012)

hi mfahad,

Hope u doing great!!

Hey..whats your current status...have u got your visa and moved to Aus ??

I have similar queries and status..if u could help me ?? Thanks alot !!


----------



## mfahad1999 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dear Mr.Danny.

According to my understanding: the answers are as follows:

1.Yes!!You can do any job for VISA Subclass 475.
2.Yes!!PR will be granted after living 2 years in the specified regional area and doing 12 months job in the same specified area.
3.Jobs are not known that which region is best for job opportunities. After Entering WA,I will figure it out.

My current status and Time Line as follows:

Engineers Australia Assessment applied: 2 april,2011
Assessment Received: 22 July,2011
Western Australia Sponsorshiip Applied: 9 November,2011
Western Australia Sponsorship Received: 19 November,2011
Applied for Subclass VISA: 1st December,2011
Medical and Police Clearance: 20 February,2012.

Waiting for Visa to come.......


Whats your status?

You are from Pak?which city?

Thanks & Regards,
M.Fahad Khan


----------



## danny440 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Fahad,

Thanks for your reply. Yes i am from Pakistan / Islamabad.

Waiting for my WA state sponsorship...and apply 475 visa once received.

You are almost done  ....your visa should arrive within March i guess??

do share when you get your visa...

And whats your profession Fahad ??

All the best !!

BR,

Danny


----------



## mfahad1999 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dear Danny,

I am Telecom Engineer ,whats your profession?

When you applied for State Sponsorship?i Think it will not take that much time...0nlyytwo weeks i think...anyway..

Keep in touch...

Thanks...


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

hi fahad, 
I have the same queries...have u got the answers of your queries?plz help me get informed. 
another thing is,after applying visa (1st dec),after how many days CO allocated ur application? 
did u face any job verification before madical? 
thank u.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

mfahad1999 said:


> Dear All,
> I wana apply for VISA 475 because its fast...but there are some ambiguities in my mind..i need your help to clarify them:
> 
> 1)The job i have to do there,will be specified to my field?or i can do any job related to any field?
> ...


hi fahad, 
I have the same queries...have u got the answers of your queries?plz help me get informed. 
another thing is,after applying visa (1st dec),after how many days CO allocated ur application? 
did u face any job verification before madical? 
thank u.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi mfahad, 
Is it necessary to do job in nominated occupation (which is for 12 month) to get PR?
please specify...can u give me any link where did you find it? 
If I do any full-time job for 12 months,isn't it enough to get the PR? 
please reply...feeling very worried...


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

jamil said:


> Hi mfahad,
> Is it necessary to do job in nominated occupation (which is for 12 month) to get PR?
> please specify...can u give me any link where did you find it?
> If I do any full-time job for 12 months,isn't it enough to get the PR?
> please reply...feeling very worried...


Hi jamil,

Can you please help me out in appllying for WA state nomination ? I have some queries please!! 

1. it is online based right ?
2. Which region should we prefer ? and they ask for the reason too.
3. Do you have any evidence that your skills is in long-term demand in your region of preference ?
Job offer details ? 

These kind of questions came to me. Can you please suggest ? 

We need to pay 200 dollars right ? I dont have credit card. What can I do ?

Thank you.
regards,
ak


----------



## danny440 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Fahad,

Great to know ur a Telecom Engineer...same here Man 

I applied for WA State Sponsorship a week ago and will apply visa once received.

Hey have u researched for Telecom Jobs .....in the Regional areas of WA ?? or do u know any body working in same field over there ??

Whats ur plan....will u wait for a Job in Pak or Fly there to search for one ??

Anyhow all the best n be in touch !!

BR,

Danny


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi jamil,
> 
> Can you please help me out in appllying for WA state nomination ? I have some queries please!!
> 
> ...


yes.you have to apply online.btw,which category are u applying for? 
If you are applying for 475,this link can help u to choose regional area: 

Regional Australia/Low Population Growth Metropolitan Areas - Workers - Visas & Immigration 

you have to choose three regions as well as three job links of your nominated category. 
yes.200 dollars needed. 
thanks.keep in touch...


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

jamil said:


> yes.you have to apply online.btw,which category are u applying for?
> If you are applying for 475,this link can help u to choose regional area:
> 
> Regional Australia/Low Population Growth Metropolitan Areas - Workers - Visas & Immigration
> ...


hi, thanks for the reply. Actually I am on process of assessment from EA and I hope they assess me as Electronics Engineer. After that I need to apply for the WA SS. 
Can you please PM me your email address ? I would like to be in touch as we will be in the same boat. Actually you are there before me...i wish you all the best with your process. 

regards,
ak


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

only drawback 475 doesnt allow you to work in CBD (exception in SA includes Adelaide).

but true - its Fast


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

akmirror said:


> hi, thanks for the reply. Actually I am on process of assessment from EA and I hope they assess me as Electronics Engineer. After that I need to apply for the WA SS.
> Can you please PM me your email address ? I would like to be in touch as we will be in the same boat. Actually you are there before me...i wish you all the best with your process.
> 
> regards,
> ak


u r welcome ...u can send me private message if necessary.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

hahamed said:


> only drawback 475 doesnt allow you to work in CBD (exception in SA includes Adelaide).
> 
> but true - its Fast


does it allow to do any kind of full time job?or,I have to do the nominated job only(such as ICT BA261111)for 12 months to get the PR?


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

u can do any Job but only in restricted region, no link to your nominated occupation


----------



## mfahad1999 (Oct 15, 2011)

jamil said:


> Hi mfahad,
> Is it necessary to do job in nominated occupation (which is for 12 month) to get PR?
> please specify...can u give me any link where did you find it?
> If I do any full-time job for 12 months,isn't it enough to get the PR?
> please reply...feeling very worried...


Dear Jamil,

Its not necessary to do job in the same field ,you can do any job for 12 months in order to get PR(VISA 887 PR).You can find this on DIAC website.

Skilled – Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887)

So jamil take chill pill....you can do any job for 12 months and you will get PR. :clap2:


----------



## mfahad1999 (Oct 15, 2011)

danny440 said:


> Hi Fahad,
> 
> Great to know ur a Telecom Engineer...same here Man
> 
> ...



Dear Danny,

I didnt search for jobs in WA yet.Once i will move to WA then i will search the jobs there.Its difficult to find jobs online there...Lets c...

C ya dude..

Tc


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

mfahad1999 said:


> Dear Jamil,
> 
> Its not necessary to do job in the same field ,you can do any job for 12 months in order to get PR(VISA 887 PR).You can find this on DIAC website.
> 
> ...


Oh!Thats great! 
Thanks for the link. 
Wish you all the best for your upcoming life.:clap2: 
Are you moving with family?


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Can anyone tell that is it risky to move with family for 475 visa as it is a temporary one?As we cannot get the medical and educational facilities until we get PR. 
How is the avaibility of getting job there?is it really hard on regional areas or takes so much time to get a job? 
I know there are so many differences between temporary n permanent....


----------



## rmawills (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi there, i have read through some of this thread and was hoping someone could just confirm somthing for me.
am i right in saying that with a 475 subclass visa you can do any job and it doesn't have to be in your nominated occupation. For example my boyfriend is a carpenter and he is getting skills assessed but if the visa was granted he wouldn't actually have to work as a carpenter once we got there. We would want to apply for PR after the three years so maybe if he did any job it would affect our chances


----------



## Pervez.au (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Jamil:

Do you have any idea on security check for the HR country especially BD applicant? I have found few Bangladeshi in BEupdate who have got their visa granted in 2 months after visa lodgement. Please share your thoughts. Did you fill up the SRAF link ?

Cheers,
Pervez


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Pervez.au said:


> Hi Jamil:
> 
> Do you have any idea on security check for the HR country especially BD applicant? I have found few Bangladeshi in BEupdate who have got their visa granted in 2 months after visa lodgement. Please share your thoughts. Did you fill up the SRAF link ?
> 
> ...


wat is SRAF link? no idea abt it.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

oh - looks like lot of ppl from BD heading WA - good !

SARF is when u complete Security referal form, there will be auto upload of your pdf response in the doc link.

475 can be as quick as 1 month without security check unless u r unliucky


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

hahamed said:


> oh - looks like lot of ppl from BD heading WA - good !
> 
> SARF is when u complete Security referal form, there will be auto upload of your pdf response in the doc link.
> 
> 475 can be as quick as 1 month without security check unless u r unliucky


when will be this form uploaded?after CO allocation? 
is this form for security check?


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good day for you,

Thanks a lot for granting me a part of your precious time.

I am a 35 years Electrical Engineer ,recently got my 475 Visa Sponsored by SA government, planned to move to Adelaide on the coming October, I just want to know that what are the ways by which we can demonstrate that we are living in South Australia or under the sponsorship of the designated Area? As you know that holder of 475 Visa should prove that he lived for 2 years and worked full time for one year prior to applying for PR visa. I am asking this question because I have an intention to live with an OZi family and share their house there and that means no tenancy contract or E, W or G bills will be in my name!!!!

Thanking you in advance for your answer and looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Best Regards,

Alderi


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

What are the chances for a Banker? Are banking jobs available in WA in abundance? If WA is better than SA for banking jobs ?


----------



## agkhan (Mar 9, 2012)

Greetings,

I want to know living costs in Kalgoorlie, WA. I am waiting for decision on my 457 visa application. Furthermore, plan to reach Kalgoorlie in next couple of months. (InshaALLAH)

I have some questions. 


1) Living cost with 4 person (2 Adults and 2 baby boy)
2) Rent for house. with all utility (GAS, water, Electricity)
3) School fees for 2 children in nursery section.
4) Halal (Muslim allowed food) is available in market
5) Medical Insurance?
5) Other expense?


Thanks and Regards

Abuzar Ghaffari Khan


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

*CO timeline*



Labeeb Ahmed said:


> What are the chances for a Banker? Are banking jobs available in WA in abundance? If WA is better than SA for banking jobs ?


when did u applied n hv u got co?


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

mfahad1999 said:


> Dear Mr.Danny.
> 
> According to my understanding: the answers are as follows:
> 
> ...


HI,

I just checked with WA website and found out that my occupation is on their list. Can you please advise me the process of state sponsorship for WA ?

Regards,
Nitisha!


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi friends,

Can anyone tell me while applying for WA state sponshorship for 475 visa, how many work experience is required ? 

I have only 2 years of experience. My occupation is electronics engineer...Am i eligible for WA 475 state nomination ?

Please help me!!

Regards,
Nitisha!!!


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*3 years*



nitisha said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anyone tell me while applying for WA state sponshorship for 475 visa, how many work experience is required ?
> 
> ...



Sorry - like i said - its 3 years i guess, u could check with them before u pay AUD 200


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

ohh 3 years...i m doomed....


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*check Demand list*



nitisha said:


> ohh 3 years...i m doomed....



475 is good to go with 2 years. check their demand list


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Is there anyone applied 475 in march N feb?i heard that 475 quota is fill up but not sure.and I saw DIAC announced new rule that 475 ll be closed from JUL 1 12.Are they goin to give more grant before Jul?
Do anyone know anythin regardin this issue?


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

jamil said:


> Is there anyone applied 475 in march N feb?i heard that 475 quota is fill up but not sure.and I saw DIAC announced new rule that 475 ll be closed from JUL 1 12.Are they goin to give more grant before Jul?
> Do anyone know anythin regardin this issue?


OH,
thats bad news for me. I was hoping to apply in 1 month....


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Not to worry, nothing decided yet. All are assumptions.


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

hmmm....lets see...good luck !!


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

175/176/475 will be closed 1st July onwards - that is more or less confirmed. Cause the similar merger was earlier announced for PG1 & 2

what will happen to *decision pending application*, is a bit grey area - lets wait for further announcement

i think we will survive

c h e e r s !


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

hahamed said:


> 175/176/475 will be closed 1st July onwards - that is confirmed.
> 
> what will happen to *decision pending application*, is a bit grey area - lets hope for the best


yes...really testing times ahead......this is not only my headache..i have my occupation(electronics engineer) in flagged list too...so double headache... cool isn't it!!! 

so i try to keep smiling... and ofcourse hoping for the best...


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

If 175, 176, 475 will no more be there, it means no more PR onwards? Which visa then be available when there are still occupations in high demand?


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

subclass 189 (skilled independent) (will replace subclasses 885 and 175)
subclass 190 (skilled nominated) (will replace subclasses 886 and 176)
subclass 489 (skilled regional) (will replace subclasses 487 and 475).


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

How this change will effect in real terms. Regards.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

if u r 475 - dont get your head in the cloud, TR gets approved fast.
rest time will tell

c h e e r s !


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

What Fee shall i have to pay for my children education in school. college or university? Local or International ?


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

May i know please ...


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

yes u will (not Local i suppose) - TR is different, that's why its fast 

also i think yr TAX will be higher than PR 176/175. PR TAX
Taxable income	Tax on this income for PR
0 - $6,000	Nil
$6,001 - $37,000	15c for each $1 over $6,000
$37,001 - $80,000	$4,650 plus 30c for each $1 over $37,000
$80,001 - $180,000	$17,550 plus 37c for each $1 over $80,000
$180,001 and over	$54,550 plus 45c for each $1 over $180,000

I think Kids school is annual 8k-12k (i saw somewhere) whereas for PR its almost nothing in Public school, only parents contribution whatever they wish


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*correction :*

475 seems different - u might not need to pay like other TR VISA (i was talking about TR like 573 to be specific). In state like NSW, u must submit Temporary Residents Program Application Form (requires an ATE to commence enrolment). Not sure about WA. Most probably dont need to pay since its a pathway to PR.

see *here* 

i dont see 475 in the list of those who should pay for schooling, but search more for confirmation

c h e e r s !


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

So thankful


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

hv to seach job seriously frm now...any suggesions?


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Can a 475 Visa holder apply for a job which are restricted to Australian Nationals and PR holders only ???


----------



## ait (Feb 22, 2012)

475 is PR (Provisional) not TR


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

So u mean YES, They can do? 
sweets for you if that turns true


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

i got confused now...475 is a temporary visa naah!! so..not eligible for PR jobs!! right ???


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

ait said:


> 475 is PR (Provisional) not TR


Sorry, I don't agree with you. 475 is not PR (*P*ermanent *R*esidence ). It is Temporary.

_"This visa is a *three year provisional visa* for skilled workers who are unable to meet the criteria for a Skilled - Independent visa. You will *have the opportunity to apply for permanent residency after you have* lived for two years and worked at least 12 months in a Specified Regional Area of Australia. "_

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 475)


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello guys, please help us out to understand about this......


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

475 is a provisional visa. If you keep to the provisions you will get PR. In some ways it appears to be a temporary visa but in the eyes of DIAC and the employer it is not, its provisional. 

BUT you still can not get for jobs that specify they are for citizens and PR only (although most dont say that, they usually specify Citizen only) until you actually have PR.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

But its Provisional PR which is related to the Job and Stay and nothing else. In this condition jobs should be open to them, at least State owned enterprises should not put conditionalities of such nature.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

But they do and there is nothing that can be done about it so look for other jobs!


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

They should consider 475, if someone finds suitable job, he will complete the tenure of job and stay automatically


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

I was also planning to apply for 475 of WA but given the bleak job prospects (Telecom Network Engg.) I'm confused whether to apply or wait for some time. Although my work experience is 1.6 years but I've completed IELST with 7 in each module.


----------



## mfahad1999 (Oct 15, 2011)

danny440 said:


> Hi Fahad,
> 
> Great to know ur a Telecom Engineer...same here Man
> 
> ...


Dear Danny,

I have got my VISA on 16 march 2012,and i will be leaving for WA soon..whats your status now a days?
did u get VISA?or still w8ing?
Cheer,
M.Fahad Khan


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

IF Chances of getting Job in 475 are less ? Why ?


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm an electrical engineer holding 475 visa. I have been to WA for more than one month. but couldnt find a proper job as everybody is asking for Australian experience or PR. Pls let me know if there is any requirement even for entry level.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Why there is un necessary confusion while giving a job to PR 175,176 and 475. Do employers not understand that all are same in respect of hiring someone ?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Why there is un necessary confusion while giving a job to PR 175,176 and 475. Do employers not understand that all are same in respect of hiring someone ?


Some positions are permanent, particularly in the public sector, and as such employers are unable to offer someone a position that extends beyond the validity of their visa.
Some positions also require that you have security clearance and therefore be an Australian citizen. Hence, if you apply for these kind of jobs, it's pretty obvious that you will not be considered. Most of these jobs would also have that particular requirement clearly stated.

Employers are also looking for people who have long term plans with the company. Having a temporary visa puts that intention into question and ultimately, if they have a project that will last for 5 years, they would much rather employ someone who can stay in the country for at least that period of time as opposed to employing someone who has only a few years left on their visa, particularly when there is no guarantee that you will even be able to or be willing to renew your visa.

If you have a temporary visa, it is very important that you state your intentions very clearly at interviews and if you intend to apply for PR at a later stage or has already done so, you need to let the employer know as that puts their mind at ease and in a way highlights that fact that you do intend to stay with the company and that they will not be facing any issues with your visa at a later stage. That could be the difference between getting an offer and being unsuccessful for that particular role. Some people like to keep all their plans to themselves but unfortunately, when applying for a job that can work against you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> IF Chances of getting Job in 475 are less ? Why ?


Most large companies are based in metropolitan areas. The 475 only allows you to work in regional areas, where there are less jobs and companies typically tend to be a lot smaller and therefore do not have the capacity to employ large workforce.

Additionally, you will be competing with the locals who have grown up in the area, so they would typically have first preference, particularly if they are more qualified and experienced. Employers are also aware that a lot of people move to regional areas because they could not qualify for a skilled visa and as such, they would be heading to metropolitan areas at the first opportunity - employers prefer people who wish to remain with a company for the long haul and someone who has grown up in a regional area is more likely to do so as opposed to a new migrant.

That said, there are opportunities in regional areas and if you persevere, you will get a good job. If you have skills that would be useful to the mining giants, then you could always target them as they carry rather large workforce and that instantly increases your chances of getting an offer.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

But 475 is itself a kind of PR in which only two conditions have to be met. 2 Year Stay and 1 Year Job. And one can meet this condition easily when he is on the job. If these two conditions r met, there is no other issue that the holder of 475 cannot continue his PR after 2 years. Medical and other centrelink benefits are not the problem. The other issue, there is no harm in hiring a seasoned, expert, or any citizen on priority, but for those who migrated recently should have equal chance i.e. 175, 176 and 475 not to be discriminated. Regarding the regional issue, in NT and SA, the whole state is open and there is no restriction at all. What you say ?


----------



## RSR410 (Jun 3, 2012)

Right..In aus most are the jobs are on contract basis...So getting contract job for 475 holders is not hard as compare to permanent in SA and NT..And once the two conditions are meet then we can easily apply for PR.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> But 475 is itself a kind of PR in which only two conditions have to be met. 2 Year Stay and 1 Year Job. And one can meet this condition easily when he is on the job. If these two conditions r met, there is no other issue that the holder of 475 cannot continue his PR after 2 years. Medical and other centrelink benefits are not the problem. The other issue, there is no harm in hiring a seasoned, expert, or any citizen on priority, but for those who migrated recently should have equal chance i.e. 175, 176 and 475 not to be discriminated. Regarding the regional issue, in NT and SA, the whole state is open and there is no restriction at all. What you say ?


If you have a 475 visa, you will still need to make an application for PR after the first two years - PR will NOT be issued automatically and that may be a problem for some employers as ultimately, nothing is guaranteed, so whilst on paper you qualify for PR, until such time that you make an application, they (and you) cannot be sure that a PR visa will be granted. You still need to meet all the visa requirements when you apply for PR and different factors such as developing a serious medical conditions, acquiring a criminal record, etc could very easily lead to your application being denied.

I can't comment on SA and NT - my comment was directed at the OP's situation and he is in WA, where unfortunately regional areas are very clearly designated and a few hours drive away from the city and not everyone is suited to the country lifestyle. I know for a fact that I would not be willing nor would I adapt to living in a regional area, so if I were to look for a job in a regional area, that would work against me.

Ultimately, whilst I understand your point and agree with you, employers unfortunately have a right to choose who they recruit and as long as they have not willfully discriminated against you due to your age, gender, disability, etc, then they have a right to reject your job application. We may argue that numerous job rejections is due to the visa we hold but a lot of the times, there are also a lot of other factors that come into play such as not having enough experience, no local experience, limited skills and qualifications in comparison to the requirements of the jobs, not being a good fit for the organisation, etc.

I would say that for anyone who faces a lot of rejections, it would be very useful to ask for feedback as that would enable you to address the problem areas and hopefully increase your appeal to employers and ultimately land that all important new job.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

RSR410 said:


> Right..In aus most are the jobs are on contract basis...So getting contract job for 475 holders is not hard as compare to permanent in SA and NT..And once the two conditions are meet then we can easily apply for PR.


That's very true. There are indeed a lot of contract positions available, particularly on fixed term projects and provided that your visa is valid for the duration of the Project, then that is always an option.

Aside from certain jobs in the public sector and military/ defence industry, most jobs should actually be readily accessible to new migrants.

As I said in my last post, sometimes there will be other underlying factors coming into play aside from someone's visa, so it's always a good idea to ask for feedback and understand the real reason for getting so many rejections.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Maz  Any one having 475 experience and recently landed may also share his experience please..


----------



## lalitmukhi (Dec 27, 2012)

mfahad1999 said:


> Dear Danny,
> 
> I have got my VISA on 16 march 2012,and i will be leaving for WA soon..whats your status now a days?
> did u get VISA?or still w8ing?
> ...


Hi Bro,

I am also telecom network engineer and applying for skill assessment at EA. I have some doubts on CDR part. As ur PR is already approved, Can you please share ur CDR. It would be very helpful for me to get a demo cdr. My id is lalit.mukhi at yahoo dot com .

TR//
Lalit


----------



## johnchacks (Feb 27, 2013)

hi,

Iam new to this forum . Iam telecom engineer with 9y of exp in operations. Iam planning to migrate to Australia under skilled independent by Dec13. Even though in SOL telecom is listed, could anyone of you , can give a correct picture on below,

1. Job prospectus in telecom field currently.
2. Which state is having good job prospectus in telecom field,
3. even on worst case , if i cant find a job during the settling period, could i can expect to run my family expense with part time jobs, part time are available easily or not.

Request ur feedback's..

regards,
John


----------



## rana_abhijit (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi
I am 475 visa holders and living in regional WA for last 6 months, Cannot manage any job here in WA regional area , Can I relocate to another regional area such as SA? please help me and inform me the procedure of relocation .


----------

